
Phil Schiller Advances to Apple Fellow - feross
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/08/phil-schiller-advances-to-apple-fellow/
======
valuearb
Last step before retirement I fear. Will miss him, the App Store got
significantly better for developers when he took it over.

